# Cooler rack and spare tire rack



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Built this for a ranger with a speaker box in the bed.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## Land or Water (May 12, 2013)

Nice set up!


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

That's nice. Is your speaker box removal able or permanent? I like the remove able idea with some wet sounds.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Cool


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

I think it was permanent not sure its not my bike but I think he said he had his radio batt in it also with some 12" speakers and wet sound tower speakers on top.


----------

